
Wrap your car key fob in foil - ALee
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/nation-now/2018/07/08/wrap-car-key-fob-foil/762338002/
======
DrScump

      The best thing you can do is keep your key in a small tin can wrapped with aluminum foil. 
    

Where does one find a _tin_ can nowadays, anyway? I only encounter steel and
aluminum.

